# birthday greeting



## BrendaP

In English, we have the phrase "We're not getting older, we're getting better".  Would this phrase work, to be sent to my brother-in-law:  Δεν γινόμαστε παλαιότεροι, γινόμαστε καλύτεροι.  Or is there a better way to express that sentiment in Greek?


----------



## flokatia

You could say. Δεν μεγαλώνουμε, ωριμάζουμε. (We are  not getting older, we mature).


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks, flokatia, but that's not what I had in mind.  I really want the concept of getting better rather than getting older. If it's something that just doesn't work in Greek, that's what I need to know. Is what I've written above totally wrong?


----------



## Perseas

BrendaP said:


> Δεν γινόμαστε παλαιότεροι, γινόμαστε καλύτεροι.


«Δεν μεγαλώνουμε, γινόμαστε καλύτεροι».

However, what flokatia wrote is even more idiomatic, that's why: the verb «ωριμάζω» is also used e.g. for the wine, which "the older it gets, (matures?) the better it gets".


----------



## BrendaP

Ahhh...then it makes sense to me. And it would be appropriate for my wine-making brother in law. Perhaps if I were to say "σαν κρασί, δεν μεγαλώνουμε, ωριμάζουμε" it would be perfect?  Thank you, Perseas.
And, flokatia, I thank you again. I'm sorry I didn't understand the idiom. I still have a lot to learn!


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Brenda!

I'm not a native speaker but I did live in Greece for 20 years! I think, "σαν* το* κρασί..." sounds better (?) I'll be very interested to hear/read what our native-speaking forum friends think!


----------



## BrendaP

Good point, Eltheza. I've recently been reading a lot about "optional articles" and I think I've gone from using them all the time to sometimes not using them enough. I agree with your thought on this. Thank you.


----------



## Andrious

«Σαν το κρασί, δε μεγαλώνουμε, ωριμάζουμε» is fine. I can recall 2 other kind of similar phrases: «Η γριά η κότα έχει το ζουμί» (may refer to both men and women) and «Μια σαραντάρα ίσον δύο εικοσάρες» (only refer to women).


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks, Andrious. That's exactly how I wrote it in my email to him this morning!  Really, I couldn't survive without the wonderful help I get here and it's much appreciated!


----------



## sotos

Andrious said:


> «Η γριά η κότα έχει το ζουμί» (may refer to both men and women)



Mostly to women, and mostly with a sexual hypo-nooumenon . I'd rather not refer to a man as "kota". 
Btw, the more I "mature" the more juicy I find the old hen.


----------

